# Jade Goodys mum miscarries natural bfp at 55



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, it's in the papers today. Pointless trivia to some, a beacon of hope to others, a real shame she lost it. If anyone wants to read the story :

(http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2041563/Jackiey-Budden-miscarriage-Jade-Goodys-mother-loses-baby-daughter-10-weeks.html)

/links


----------

